# New owner looking for a few parts/suggestions



## StnCld316 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello all,
I am a former owner of a 2002 Audi A4, GIAC chipped with a forge diverter valve (over 5 years ago) I just bought a 2003 A6 2.7 with less then 100k miles and a decent amount of maintenence to it, and have been thinking of going the same route. Any suggestions? Also anyone know where I can find parts for this car? I've even had difficulty finding window/sunroof guards for it. Thanks everyone.



Best,
Steve


----------



## vrhyan (Jan 22, 2014)

Try genuineaudiparts and ecs tuning. Rockauto has a wide range of parts/accessories for different makes and models.


----------

